# Short term accommadation



## minesy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello

I have been in Abu Dhabi for a couple of weeks now and am staying in a nice hotel on Yas Island for 1 month at the cost of my company. I intend to rent a villa in about 2 months time when my family will be joining me but need short term accommodation in the meantime. Although my hotel is nice it comes at a cost and i need to find something else. I am working near the airport but am struggling to find anything decent. I have checked dubizzle but its very limited. I am needing a 1 bedroom or even 2 bedroom as i have a work mate in the same situation. Any advice or contact information would be a great help to me if anyone has any experience with the same issue.

Regards


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

Dubizzle.com Abu Dhabi | Short Stay Rentals in Abu Dhabi, UAE


----------

